# Scope Adjustment Problem



## tasplin (Jun 22, 2004)

I recently purchased a used Savage 110 Tactical in .223 caliber from a private seller for varmint hunting. The gun shoots incredibly well. My only problem is that the windage and elevation won't adjust on the scope. The scope is a Leapers (Chinese) SCP 6-24X50. I've read a lot of good things about these scopes but had never owned one myself before. Does anyone know any tricks, other than the obvious "turn the adjustment knobs," to get the windage and elevation adjustments to work?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

37250 Plymouth Road, Livonia, MI 48150, U.S.A.

Tel: (734) 542-1500

Fax: (734) 542-7095

email: [email protected]

I would ask the people above this question, they will probably send you a 
manual if you ask. All good scope companies are very good about warranty and reasonable about repair if there is something wrong. Try the email address first explain the problem and give them all the info on the scope model.
web site is www.leapers.com
good luck


----------



## tasplin (Jun 22, 2004)

Thanks. I have a manual but there's no troubleshooting guide and it appears to have been written in China where the scope was manufactured. LOL the English is that bad!


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

The only solution that I know of is to remove the Leper (pun intended) from your rifle and throw it as far away as you can. Seriously, I should not talk like this, I have had no experience with Leapers scopes. Over the years I have had a number of cheap Tasco, Simmons and low end Bushnell scopes, most of them are a little better than open sights but not much.
From what you describe it would seem that the erector is not responding to the adjustment that you make with the turret, or is it that the turrets will not turn at all? You could try to return it to Leapers and see if they will fix it, it may cost you more than the scope is worth though. I would recommend getting a decent scope. Regardless of what alot of people will tell you, the amount you pay for a scope directly relates to how well it will perform in both clarity and repeatability.

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## tasplin (Jun 22, 2004)

Like I said ... I'd never owned a Leper before but it came with the rifle. As cheap as it is I can put together sub 1" shot groups at 100 yards - they're just 10" to the left and 1.5" low!

If I can salvage the scope I will. If not, I'll probably go for something in the same price range. After all it's only for targets (not competition) and prairie dogs.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Hey, if it works for you, that is all that counts. I couldn't stand being 10" left and 1.5" low even if the groups were one hole, but then thats just me. I am very anal about point of aim and point of impact being in the same place. When it comes to glass, I'm a firm believer in getting more than what you need at the moment because as you get more into your rig you may find that the less expensive scope is not doing what you want it to, then you end up spending more money getting what you could have gotten in the first place. Been there, done that. Just trying to save you a few $$ in the long run.

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## james s melson (Aug 19, 2003)

junk the scope, it doesn't belong on that fine rifle to begin with. To get it fixed for free wouldn't be worth the shipping cost. (opinion)


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

You could try some scope rings that were adjustable for windage, and while you wre at it, shim the rear ring higher to get the elevation you need.


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

You could try some scope rings that were adjustable for windage, and while you wre at it, shim the rear ring higher to get the elevation you need.


----------



## tasplin (Jun 22, 2004)

Thanks for all the help and opinions. I know you can never have too much rifle or too much scope ... it's sort of like a Harley - you're never more than $1000 away from the perfect bike. However, for right now, if Leapers will fix it for free the postage is a lot cheaper than a new scope!


----------

